# Moving to Canada temporarily -- Advice needed



## mariamargarita (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I've poked around on this site and haven't found much information, but am hoping to get some advice from others before me. I am going to go to Canada next month to stay with my boyfriend (in New Brunswick) for around 2-3 months. I work remotely as a freelance writer, so money won't be an issue and we already have housing set up. My questions then are as follows:

1) What is the best way to get a cell phone? I have an iPhone, which is ideal for my line of work. The At & t international plans are a joke for someone who uses data as much as I do. 

2) I take several medications, could my American doctor conceivably call a prescription into a Canadian pharmacy in case of emergency? I've read that I should not travel with a lot of medications because border patrol will get suspicious that I don't plan on returning. We are driving in, which always seems to be easier than customs in airports, but you never know. 

3) Any other words of advice. I know that Americans can stay in Canada for up to 6 months legally.

Thank you!


----------



## abannis (Jan 15, 2012)

*US Meds in Canada*



mariamargarita said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've poked around on this site and haven't found much information, but am hoping to get some advice from others before me. I am going to go to Canada next month to stay with my boyfriend (in New Brunswick) for around 2-3 months. I work remotely as a freelance writer, so money won't be an issue and we already have housing set up. My questions then are as follows:
> 
> ...


I would like to reply to your Q#2

In Canada, you need to visit a Canadian doctor to re-prescribe your medication. you can visit ADV-Care pharmacy website, they will be able to ship your medication to you and help with useful directions

Regards,


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Regarding question 1, buy a plain cell phone on pay as you go for the 3 months you are there, if you are in NB I'd go with Bell. Put your iPhone in Airplane Mode with Wi-Fi or remove the SIM card altogether and use the iPhone on Wi-Fi like an iPod Touch. Call AT&T before you go and put your account on hold while you are away.


----------



## mariamargarita (Jan 15, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Regarding question 1, buy a plain cell phone on pay as you go for the 3 months you are there, if you are in NB I'd go with Bell. Put your iPhone in Airplane Mode with Wi-Fi or remove the SIM card altogether and use the iPhone on Wi-Fi like an iPod Touch. Call AT&T before you go and put your account on hold while you are away.


Thanks! Last time I was there, Bell was the provider my phone defaulted to when we crossed the border.

And thanks for the advice on a doctor and pharmacy. Will have to think about that one longer.


----------

